

Smacktive – future of activity - Smacktive

Why is Smacktive so great? Smacktive is an app that not only connects nearby people and gets them to be active; it also helps build new, meaningful friendships by allowing people to do what they love.<p>The way Smacktive works is very simple; Signup and create a brief profile, write your status using a hashtag (ex. #gym), search by people or activity to find others who want to do the same activity and then GET ACTIVE! We have also included a simple messenger that makes it easier to connect and select locations with one another.<p>Our company goals and objectives are to have a healthy, successful company that is a leader in the lifestyle app space and has a loyal user-base. We have been featured in numerous articles (CNN and Forbes) that all have positive things to say about Smacktive.<p>The app is available for Android and iOS!
======
AppGirl2012
This sounds awesome, going to check it out. Looks like something I would
use...

